# Hello from France



## Chryss (Apr 30, 2012)

Hello,

I'm Chryss, i live in france. I'm very happy to discover this forum. 

I'm a student in cinema school at Paris, in sound design and music speciality. I would like to work for film music, and i'm eager to learn a new tehniques on this forum.

I have a University diplomas in Music and Musical Techniques, Professionnal licence of image and sound activity, certification logic pro lvl 1, and now i learn in Paris cinema school.

(sorry for my english, i work to improve it) :mrgreen: 

I try to make a good introduce of me, it is an dificult exercice for me. 0oD 

You can visit my website to learn more about me. http://www.christophe-ongaro.fr

bye !!


----------



## Chriss Ons (May 1, 2012)

Bienvenue / welcome, Chryss. Thoroughly enjoyed the piece _Doomsday_ on your web site.


----------



## Chryss (May 6, 2012)

Thank You !!! :D


----------

